# Am I ready to retake the NREMT exam?



## machestnut (Mar 12, 2015)

I feel very confident but not too confident that I'm ready to take my exam again.  For the past three weeks I have been using EMTPREP.com and have clocked 37 hours in so far.  I have used my study notes and book to help.  I have taken the test simulator on the website at EMTPREP.com and last night scored a 60 out 70 correct then today I scored a 66 out of 70 correct.

My question is do you think I am ready to retake the exam or should I wait a longer to study more before retaking it?

My first time taking the exam I passed Trauma and was near passing on everything else, but operations and airway (i know, embarrassing)

Any thoughts or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## COmedic17 (Mar 12, 2015)

I don't know. 
I have found most practice tests are drastically different then NR. They might reflect a level of your understanding on certain topics, but I have yet to find a practice test that was like the NR. How well do you feel on your knowledge of sections on the NR? You have taken it before. You know what to expect

Everyone is nervous for NR. But since you have already taken it, you should have a pretty good grasp on what to expect and if you are ready to take that type of test again.


----------



## machestnut (Mar 12, 2015)

COmedic17 said:


> I don't know.
> I have found most practice tests are drastically different then NR. They might reflect a level of your understanding on certain topics, but I have yet to find a practice test that was like the NR. How well do you feel on your knowledge of sections on the NR? You have taken it before. You know what to expect
> 
> Everyone is nervous for NR. But since you have already taken it, you should have a pretty good grasp on what to expect and if you are ready to take that type of test again.



I feel better..EMTPREP.com breaks down each section just like the NREMT exam.  Plus they questions are mostly scenarios type questions just like the NREMT.  I feel much better this time and not quite as nervous.  I really think my nerves got the better of me the first time I took it.  It was a learning experience and no better how to prepare for these types of tests.  Since its the EMT-B, i know its just the beginning of many test in my new career.


----------



## wtferick (Mar 12, 2015)

Take it when ever you are ready.  If you feel up and ready to go, then take it! Remember, limit it down to 2 questions. Be calm and confident about the test.


----------

